# low bay alternative?



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Maybe a proper sized service???


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> Maybe a proper sized service???


i hope thats the route they will go, that or something with the lighting load


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*60*

I would go with this old school. 

http://www.everlastlight.com/EHB-GC-250W.html


60% less power for slightly more light. last 10 yrs no bulb changes or ballast. 

No Brainer !


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Bna*

Before and After photo 

more light....60% less energy 

http://www.everlastlight.com/phpAlb...&+Retail/Cobo+Hall+-+Detroit,+MI/DSC00863.JPG


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

What about vapour tight fluorescent? You could have 4x T5HO and drop down from 475w per light to 240ish. 15,000 hr lamp life and instant on.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Or*

Or...

You could flip the t-5 fixtures upside down 

and instead use a 10 yr bulb with a 30 yr ballast ! :thumbup:


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

I would put in induction lights, they blow away the T5 and the MH


----------



## Runion Energy (Aug 17, 2011)

*Only Led new school*

I would put in led lighting reduce load by 50% induction is a dying breed not as effective also harder to design with newer technoliges . 

P. Runion
Runion Energy Solutions


----------

